# Vectric Update



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

For all of those using Vectric software and haven't heard...Ver 8.5 has been released for Aspire & VCarve.

Vectric Forum ? View topic - Aspire / VCarve / Cut2D Version 8.5 Released


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanx Dave,

I knew nothing of this. I couldn't upgrade from 8.0 to 8.24. Maybe this one to 8.5 will work.

HJ


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

The update when smoothly for me...but then I am just a lowly VCarve Desktop user.

Dave


----------



## galerdude (Jul 7, 2010)

beltramidave said:


> For all of those using Vectric software and haven't heard...Ver 8.5 has been released for Aspire & VCarve.
> 
> Vectric Forum ? View topic - Aspire / VCarve / Cut2D Version 8.5 Released


Thanks Dave! Appreciate the "heads up" :grin:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Some awesome new texturing patterns as well, don't forget to download them!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Its woodworking, but not as we know it Jim, not as we know it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

They are working on a few bugs right now but they should not affect carvings. 

I had a fatal crash in Aspire V8.502 when I was saving toolpaths but I think it was just a fluke. I provided Vectric with the needed information to research the crash. I also provided them with design files and screen shots because the shell extension is not displaying correctly on my system and received an email from them this morning that it should be part of the next update.

I like the new changes!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I may wait for a month or two to let the bugs get worked out
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm with you Mark

HJ


----------

